

US Government Monitoring Public Internet in Real Time - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/10/us_government_m.html

======
nyarlathotep
I usually enjoy Schneier's postings but this is a little bit silly. There's no
evidence that "government monitoring" had anything to do with this incident.
Someone noticed the tweets and informed Hayden. We don't seem to have any
further information so jumping to conclusions seems silly.

~~~
ianhawes
Exactly. This seems like linkbait, through and through. Reminds me of the "FBI
Google pressure cooker" story a few months ago[1].

[1]
[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/08/government-k...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/08/government-
knocking-doors-because-google-searches/67864/)

------
brown9-2
_Within 15 or so minutes, someone somewhere noticed the tweets, and informed
someone who knew Hayden._

What a dumb story. Former government officials who do a lot of press
interviews have staff that monitor the press!

------
gibybo
Don't tell the feds, but I've also been monitoring the public internet in real
time (reading Twitter) for years.

------
D9u
[http://www.brightplanet.com/bluejay/](http://www.brightplanet.com/bluejay/)

No one remembers the article about BlueJay and access to Twitter's "Firehose?"

------
joemaller1
How is this possible when they can't get a stupid health insurance website to
work?

~~~
iamjustin
It's all about priorities.

